# Before/After Raw Photos



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

As I was looking at some old photos and realized how much my dogs have changed for the better just being on raw for the past 6 1/2 months. 
Sadly I don't have access to the computer with all my photos (yet), so the pics aren't the best. I'll probably add some other photos when I get the chance.

So today I went and snapped a few photos to compare :biggrin:. 


Sparky:
Look at the difference in his weight and muscle mass, also, his feathering! The half-mutt is actually growing decent feathering. I can't believe he was soo...fat =/ I never realized.










Patchie:
Agghh, just look at her, I can't believe how fat I had her  But! Look at her now, all in shape and looking younger.










Popi:
I always thought she was in good shape, but the photos show otherwise, she was also pudgy xD.











Join in and share yours too


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous pups!!! You can definitely see how lean yet muscular they are on PMR!!! 

I don't have any before & after pix that would show a huge difference. Nallah was always very lean & muscular before raw and Morgan & Remi have pretty much been on raw since we've had them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. Those are just the cutest little dogs I've ever seen. I would have thought they were great-looking before, but seeing the photos side by side you can really see a difference.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

What great pics!

Mine basically look the same. Lily's muscle tone is better (firmer), but she looks the same. Scout has filled out a little, but that could partly be age too since Lily filled out the last little bit right before turning three too.
Now if I were to have before/after pics of Scout's teeth on the other hand....


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> Now if I were to have before/after pics of Scout's teeth on the other hand....


Oh I can imagine! If only I had before pics of my brats teeth too, they were beyond disgusting D:
Pearly whites after raw.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ohh awesome pics! I wish I had pictures like that to compare to...Louis for the most part still had a lot of puppy fat when he was on kibble, and he was full PMR by his first birthday so it's hard to for me to tell if it was the raw or just him growing up. I do get comments on how skinny he is though from kibble feeders  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That's really amazing. On a little dog, it doesn't take much to change their appearance. I'm going to have to get some before/after pics of Bonzi. He's the one that's really leaned down. Shelby lost a little, and Khan's before pics would show you the opposite. He was sooo skinny from not absorbing nutrients from the kibble, he actually gained 10+lbs in his first month of raw. Which for a 5month old puppy is pretty darn important!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Khan said:


> That's really amazing. On a little dog, it doesn't take much to change their appearance. I'm going to have to get some before/after pics of Bonzi. He's the one that's really leaned down. Shelby lost a little, and Khan's before pics would show you the opposite. He was sooo skinny from not absorbing nutrients from the kibble, he actually gained 10+lbs in his first month of raw. Which for a 5month old puppy is pretty darn important!


another benefit of RAW feeding...those that need to lose weight will and those that need to gain some will do that also!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

A lot of people, (not here necessarily), would look at your before pics and think, "They look healthy. Fine."

But the after photos show a definitely MUCH better looking dog. I'm so glad you have those! It really is a big difference.


----------

